# Gauge TSB?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Does the eratic gauge thing realy have a TSB on it??
My goat was in the garage from 9-close today, and they still have not figured it out. If it truly is a TSB I should get it printed out and bring it to court next speeding ticket.


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

From that other site:


Speedometer Erratic Movement, Fuel Gauge Does Not Go to Full After Filling, Engine Coolant Temperature Gauge Reads Hot and Coolant Temperature Light Illuminates (Reprogram IPC) #05-08-49-003 - (Jan 20, 2005)

2004 Pontiac GTO

Built Prior to VIN Breakpoint 4L296011

Condition
Some customers may comment on one or more of the following conditions:

• Speedometer jumps erratically. Gauge may go up to 200 MPH or not return to zero. 

• Fuel gauge does not move off empty when tank is full. 

• Engine coolant temperature gauge reads hot and coolant temperature light illuminates. 

These conditions may be intermittent.

Correction
Technicians are to reprogram the IPC with an updated software calibration. This new service calibration was released with TIS satellite data update version 1.0 available January 10, 2005. As always, make sure your Tech 2® is updated with the latest software version. 

Important: Vehicles built after the VIN breakpoint must have the IPC replaced to correct these conditions


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Day two is over in the shop and they still have not fixed my car. 
What the f***.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Not according to the dealers I took mine to no TSB and said it wasnt an issue.

Just like all the other problems


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

*my 04 did that*

hi, my 04 speeedo would go to top spped in both digital and dial at around 20mph at infrequent times. dealer replaced dash per other post, no problems with that since( darn thing still eats batteries)


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I guess I forgot to mention in my earlier post that I had the problem with the speedo going to 200 and back, I took it into the dealer and they fixed it as per this TSB. 

As for your dealer not finding the TSB, try having them use a different search modifier-- my service rep swore up and down for 15 minutes there was no such thing, and then this crusty old tech walked up, said "watch this", and like magic it appeared on his first try. If I remember right the service puke was searching for gauges and the tech searched for speedometer (but I could be totally wrong).


----------



## smokin455 (Jul 28, 2006)

I had all three symtoms and they replaced the Instrument Cluster. No problems since. I think my speedometer reads fast, any ideas?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Does the eratic gauge thing realy have a TSB on it??
> My goat was in the garage from 9-close today, and they still have not figured it out. If it truly is a TSB I should get it printed out and bring it to court next speeding ticket.


Yes. The thing is most Pontiac dealers aren't familiar with these cars and have no clue as to how to fix it. If push comes to shove, have your dealer call Mike White at Lehmers Pontiac in Concord, CA as he's one of very few people who know what they're doing with these cars.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Yes. The thing is most Pontiac dealers aren't familiar with these cars and have no clue as to how to fix it. If push comes to shove, have your dealer call Mike White at Lehmers Pontiac in Concord, CA as he's one of very few people who know what they're doing with these cars.


Do you have his number? I just got my car back (after three days:confused). But i'm sure i'd need it in the future.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

To top it all off, they left me with NO gas in it.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

*Gauges being replaced under warranty*

I had a problem with the gauges pretty much since I purchased the car. Very irregularly, when shifting from Drive to Park, the speedometer would jump to 60mph and the "brake!" symbol would flash and beep from the DIC until the speedo went back down to 0mph.

Over the past 2 1/2 years, it has slowly (or at least seems to be) increased in frequency. During routine maintenance once before, I have addressed this problem with the dealership to no avail. They could not 'duplicate the problem'.

This past week as I am going in for an oil change I decided to mention it again since it appears to be happening more often nowadays and it's kinda embarassing when your passengers are asking what's happening. This time, as I was waiting at the dealership for my simple oil change, my impatience was growing as the time was approaching 5 hrs.

Finally, they told me that they removed the gauge unit, ran tests, and will have a new gauge unit in within a week. They will call me when it arrives. I was hoping it wouldn't come to removing the unit since I have a paranoid feeling that they will ruin something cosmetic on the interior during the process. We'll see how it goes, and hopefully the problem will be fixed.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

so if my vin breakpoint is 4l307431 am I ok or no?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I forgot to update his thread.

My gauges were replaced and the speedo still jumps every now and then. I really don't want them to pull them out again and again, I'll get more and more rattles.


----------



## roddymerritt (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd really like to know if I'm ok with mine?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

hdisandman said:


> hi, my 04 speeedo would go to top spped in both digital and dial at around 20mph at infrequent times. dealer replaced dash per other post, no problems with that since( darn thing still eats batteries)


My 05 Automatic did something simular to that. Was getting off a hiway exit and I was going about 30 MPH. As I started to slow down, the speedo jumped from 30 MPH to 200 MPH and then back to 0 again. It did this only once since I purchased the car new in Jan 05


----------

